# EOI S189 Accountants waiting for 23rd October



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

EOI S189 Accountants waiting for 23rd October Round:fingerscrossed:..


----------



## Sabb (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey Tired, how many points did you apply with and when? I applied with 60 points for 189 n with 65 for ss NSW on 24th Aug. Seems there is no chance for 60 pointers for coming rounds...


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Reporting in.


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm just worried about one thing. DIBP has a quota of 2K+ more accountants to fill, so they have to invite this amount of accountants during the year right? They won't suddenly halt all invites at 400+ citing some reason or another?


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

*same thought*



liloreokid said:


> I'm just worried about one thing. DIBP has a quota of 2K+ more accountants to fill, so they have to invite this amount of accountants during the year right? They won't suddenly halt all invites at 400+ citing some reason or another?


That is the same thing bothering me.. If we get it eventually i am happy with it, even though we do not deserve to be ''discriminated'' (people few months ago got it on 60 points). I hope they do not take it off the list or something..


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Sabb said:


> Hey Tired, how many points did you apply with and when? I applied with 60 points for 189 n with 65 for ss NSW on 24th Aug. Seems there is no chance for 60 pointers for coming rounds...


Applied with 70 points , not even sure if i am going to get invited it has been a more than a month now. and the last two invitation rounds they dint invite much.. so 60 points...:confused2:


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

Tired said:


> That is the same thing bothering me.. If we get it eventually i am happy with it, even though we do not deserve to be ''discriminated'' (people few months ago got it on 60 points). I hope they do not take it off the list or something..


I've been looking around online and I've noted that occupations are normally only removed or added at the FYE. It would be nice to get some confirmation though.


----------



## Sydney2015 (Sep 7, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> I'm just worried about one thing. DIBP has a quota of 2K+ more accountants to fill, so they have to invite this amount of accountants during the year right? They won't suddenly halt all invites at 400+ citing some reason or another?


exactly what i am thinking abt.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed and waiting.


----------



## sm8764 (Jul 1, 2015)

Best of luck everyone !


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Hope we get it this round


----------



## Sabb (Sep 30, 2015)

Tired said:


> Applied with 70 points , not even sure if i am going to get invited it has been a more than a month now. and the last two invitation rounds they dint invite much.. so 60 points...:confused2:


I was really hoping that this time everybody with 70 points will be invited then we can fancy our chances but dont know what's going on with DIBP


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

GDAWG said:


> Hope we get it this round


Is only bachelors of commcerce degree aceptable


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

syedmujeeb01 said:


> Is only bachelors of commcerce degree aceptable


Nothing like that mate as long asyou have completed the units required by cpa you will most likely get a positive assessment


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

Mate what do you think as per my subjects it is a three years degree 


Business Economics - 2007
Financial Accounting - I , II , III & IV - I studied this subject in all 3 years - 2007 - 2008 & 2009
Business Law - 2008 & 2009
IOM - Industrial Organization & Management - 2007
FIT - Fundamentals of Information & Technology - 2007
BFS - Banking & Financial Services - 2008
DBMS - Date Base Management System - 2008
FOEC - 2008
Corporate Accounting - 2008 & 2009
Management Accounting - 2008 & 2009
Cost Accounting - 2008 & 2009
C.A.S - Computer Accounting Systems 2008 & 2009
Income Tax - 2008 - 2009
Auditing - 2008
B.C.R.W - Business Communicate & Report Writing - 2009
I.H & C - Indian Heritage & Civilization - 2007
Web Programming - 2008 & 2009
Science & Civilization - 2009 
Q.T – Quantitative Techniques - 2007 & 2008


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

syedmujeeb01 said:


> Mate what do you think as per my subjects it is a three years degree
> 
> 
> Business Economics - 2007
> ...


Check against this list
https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/ManageApplications/AccreditedCourse.mvc/SearchAccreditedCourses

Each uni has a different name for what is essentially the same unit. Hard for anyone to advise you on your studies.


----------



## leo2488 (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys,

I applied my EOI on 31st March with 60 points for 189 in Accounting and I still didn't get the invitation. 
So you can imagine how much I have waited. I also gave PTE to try and get 79 points each (8 bands) but missed by 4 points in writing. So hopefully in next round they clear some of the backlogs of 60 points application.


----------



## syedmujeeb01 (Oct 6, 2015)

leo2488 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied my EOI on 31st March with 60 points for 189 in Accounting and I still didn't get the invitation.
> So you can imagine how much I have waited. I also gave PTE to try and get 79 points each (8 bands) but missed by 4 points in writing. So hopefully in next round they clear some of the backlogs of 60 points application.


Leo,

from where you did assesment whcih body and what degree you submitted have you got positive response


----------



## Ahamudul (Oct 11, 2015)

Sabb said:


> I was really hoping that this time everybody with 70 points will be invited then we can fancy our chances but dont know what's going on with DIBP



Do I need full skill assessment for applying EOI?

I think it takes about 2 weeks with CPA.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys can we keep the discussion based around the invitations.. not anything else thanks


----------



## Shahood (Oct 9, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> I'm just worried about one thing. DIBP has a quota of 2K+ more accountants to fill, so they have to invite this amount of accountants during the year right? They won't suddenly halt all invites at 400+ citing some reason or another?


Didnt get the point. Would u pl elaborate?


Btw, I submitted my EOI for Accountant on Sep 19 with 65 scores.


----------



## Vaishu1024 (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys,

the 2k plus celing is based on their annaul budget and they do invite all the 2525 this year. 
Also I have read the projections for 2015-2019 where it is mentioned that Accountants have great level of demand. 

so no need to panic. wait and watch the game until you get your turn.( invite)


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Hope you're right buddy, be patient and wait guys.



Vaishu1024 said:


> Guys,
> 
> the 2k plus celing is based on their annaul budget and they do invite all the 2525 this year.
> Also I have read the projections for 2015-2019 where it is mentioned that Accountants have great level of demand.
> ...


----------



## Sabb (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey liloreokid, your PTE-A score is really good and I was just hoping if you could give me some tips as I am having hard time scoring 79 in reading? Sorry it may be off topic but dont know how to send private msg. Thanks!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vaishu1024 said:


> Guys,
> 
> the 2k plus celing is based on their annaul budget and they do invite all the 2525 this year.
> Also I have read the projections for 2015-2019 where it is mentioned that Accountants have great level of demand.
> ...


They should but they don't have to. 

And no, not great demand for Accountants. Just smoke and mirror.

Having said that, I don't think Accountant will be removed from the SOl list.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> They should but they don't have to.
> 
> And no, not great demand for Accountants. Just smoke and mirror.
> 
> Having said that, I don't think Accountant will be removed from the SOl list.


Spot On, As long as it is in their interest to keep it they will keep it.. but inviting people doesnt make a difference in their income so they dont care.. keeping it in the loop and luring students to come here to study accounting certainly does...


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Guys,

what is your intuition saying about coming friday morning? . We all know it is grey area and we do not know what is going to happen... But what do you feel at present ..lets Pray to our lords for mercy...


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Don't have high hopes for this round but I know eventually it's gonna come my way &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think 70 points is the new 60 under 2211 ANZSCO codes (Not for long tho). So I wouldn´t be suprised if only 75+ pointers are getting invitations for the next draws. IMHO I believe it will normalize from next month. 

Remember people that the last draws before External and Internal Auditor were capped it bumped firstly to 600 and later on increased by 400 reaching the cap of 1000. Most of these people I think they swap from General Acc to External Auditor (When cut off for Ext Aud was at 60 pts). 

So DIBP knows what they´re doing and how to fill the slots. For sure next month draws will be a little bit bigger , even bringing possibly a cut off again at a level of 65+. 


And for those worrying if accountancy could be removed next year , it won´t . They always flag this code, and still too many seniors retiring and more businesses open every day in Aus , so they need accountants (Just my opinion people).

Cheers


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

Just checking in.

Also hoping it will normalise on the coming round or at least the one after; I'm hoping they are creating a backlog on purpose to keep minimum points at 65 - the rate they were clearing in July & Aug, they would have been inviting 60-pointers by September if they kept it up.

That said, if that is what they are doing, I wish they would just be upfront about it, put the poor 60-pointers out of their misery.

Best of luck for next round all!


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck everyone there's only a slim chance but let's hope for the best &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

I hope if there is any god,, some good news will come up.. its been a tough time for all of us... Best wishes to everyone


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

i think this round they will restore the number of invites for Accountants


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

If anyone gets invited do let us know! I am not really expecting an invite myself because I applied quite recently. I would just like to see the invitations for accountants start again.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

sure will bro sure will let u knw.. if that happens lol.. im staying positive ,,but no hope tho


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

At least those with 70 points get invited:



superdawg1990 said:


> Invited
> 
> General Accountant, DOE: 24/8/2015, 70 points.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

superdawg1990 said:


> Invited
> 
> General Accountant, DOE: 24/8/2015, 70 points.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


Alright, it seems that accountants are being invited!


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Alright, it seems that accountants are being invited!


OMG thats a big relief man ... .. very happy to see that,, i cant wait to hear from the person himself


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Okay yes i have seen his post in the other posts... I am so happy man,. i cant wait to see mine one ... anyone else with 70 points in august? or before 6th september if you get it please let me know thanks


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Status*

Hi guys,

Does anybody got the invite!

I have went through the whole EOI Invitation round, but I cannot find any accountant, though here name of one person has been mentioned.

Any Idea when they update there website.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anybody got the invite!
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-october-2015-round-152.html#post8531026

Hello Ankit, 
this person has been invited eoi 24 august.. check on that page


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-october-2015-round-152.html#post8531026

superdog1990- eoi 24aug got it


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Tired said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-october-2015-round-152.html#post8531026
> 
> superdog1990- eoi 24aug got it


Thanks

Now From 25 Aug EOI with 70 are pending, because 7 September has not received the invites. 

I think they have issued very less invite this month also, maybe 20-30 only!


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Better luck next round, slowly increasing in cut off dates.


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Got my invitation. 70 points August 18th.


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh lets hope for the next round now ... im on 6th september, i have not received it.. @ankit How do u know that someone with 70 points on 25th august has not received it ?


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Tired said:


> Oh lets hope for the next round now ... im on 6th september, i have not received it.. @ankit How do u know that someone with 70 points on 25th august has not received it ?



Well I don't know its just an assumption till the time some body with EOI After 25 august says that he has got the invite!


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Minhi said:


> Got my invitation. 70 points August 18th.




All the very best!!


----------



## Minhi (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you.  Now need to get health check done


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi all new to the forum eoi 27 aug 70 points general accountant no invite.. So cut off maybe 25 or 26 August


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

Kuwind said:


> Hi all new to the forum eoi 27 aug 70 points general accountant no invite.. So cut off maybe 25 or 26 August


Yes it must be.. let see.. what happens in the next round  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jen519 (Sep 6, 2015)

9th Oct round results now published - 25 invites were sent that round.

Improvement on the Sept round, would only mean approx 50 invites per month though - a long way from the 200+ they 'should' be sending.

Let's hope it picks up in November...


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Jen519 said:


> 9th Oct round results now published - 25 invites were sent that round.
> 
> Improvement on the Sept round, would only mean approx 50 invites per month though - a long way from the 200+ they 'should' be sending.
> 
> Let's hope it picks up in November...


In Sept - 20 invites 
On 9th Oct - 25 invites 
On 23rd Oct - 25 invites(could be 30 based on estimates) 

So from 20 in a month we are on atleast 50.. Cheers. 

Let's hope the go straight to 110 instead of make it 50 first!!


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guy's, 

How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way. 

Those who want to include there name send me the details in the following format:-

221111 XX points DDMMMYY User ID 

For eg mine would be
221111 70 points 21 Oct 2015 Ankit_smart


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way.
> 
> ...


221111 70 points 189 11Sep2015 dennisec
221111 75 points 190 08Octt2015 dennisec

cheers.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dennisec said:


> 221111 70 points 189 11Sep2015 dennisec
> 221111 75 points 190 08Octt2015 dennisec
> 
> cheers.


Hi guys,.

I am making list at EOI submitted accountants thread. This is how list looks like.. 

Keep posting guys!! 

ANZO EOI	Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart

221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	21/09/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	01/10/2015	Bhupender

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

*Waiting list*



ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,.
> 
> I am making list at EOI submitted accountants thread. This is how list looks like..
> 
> ...


Here is the link to that thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-s189-accountants-waiting-23rd-october-6.html


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

cut off is 26th august 1 pm i think .. lets see guys what happens on 6th


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Got my 190 invite today


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Got my 190 invite today


congrats lane:lane:lane::second:


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

Tired said:


> cut off is 26th august 1 pm i think .. lets see guys what happens on 6th


That Invitation is very close pal , you better start getting all the papers organised =D

Let me know when you get it


----------



## chanpanhatak (Sep 17, 2015)

2211 65 points 2/9/2015


----------



## Tired (Jul 6, 2015)

afp85_19 said:


> That Invitation is very close pal , you better start getting all the papers organised =D
> 
> Let me know when you get it



Sure will man  , will post it here anyways .. hope is high this time...


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

chanpanhatak said:


> 2211 65 points 2/9/2015



Updated List!! 


ANZO	EOI	Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	23/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

Tired said:


> congrats lane:lane:lane::second:


Thanks Tired, I'm still holding out for a 189, but if I don't get it by next invite, I'll apply for the 190


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

dennisec said:


> Thanks Tired, I'm still holding out for a 189, but if I don't get it by next invite, I'll apply for the 190


Do remember you have only 14 days to accept the invite bro!


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

dennisec said:


> Thanks Tired, I'm still holding out for a 189, but if I don't get it by next invite, I'll apply for the 190



I am pretty sure that you'll get invited for the 189 visa on the 6th of Nov. I was invited to apply for the NSW sponsorship as well, however, I've noted that the gap between application for the sponsorship and the actual sponsorship being granted can be more than 1 month.

As such I'm also going to wait for the 6th of Nov to see if I get invited, if not I will have to apply for the 190 and see if it can speed up things.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> I am pretty sure that you'll get invited for the 189 visa on the 6th of Nov. I was invited to apply for the NSW sponsorship as well, however, I've noted that the gap between application for the sponsorship and the actual sponsorship being granted can be more than 1 month.
> 
> As such I'm also going to wait for the 6th of Nov to see if I get invited, if not I will have to apply for the 190 and see if it can speed up things.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## cleanmasters (Oct 29, 2015)

i am happy with it, even though we do not deserve to be ''discriminated'' (people few months ago got it on 60 points).


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

*Like, seriously??*



dennisec said:


> my thoughts exactly



I mean, I just don't understand the mind-set of you folks. I am sorry to be rude but if you can explain me this- If you did not want to accept the state invitation, why on earth did you even select it? You have no clue fellas how many people out there are desperate for that 5 points. With a 70, it was going to be just a matter if time before you folks would be invited. I mean, people like you hold up the invitations for nothing. That is so lame!

P.S. Use your head a little. You can always accept the invitation and go ahead with the process. If NSW takes 3 months and you receive 189 invitation before NSW nominates you, gleefully accept 189. If NSW nominates you within a month or so, and you apply for 190 asap, its going to take similar time like 189 for your grant to come in. You people just leave me bewildered at times. If you are not using it, leave the place alone for someone else! I know that everyone in this world wants their chances to be optimized but by putting yourself in the queue and knowing that you won't accept it is just a horrible feeling for those poor people with 55. Btw, I have lodged mine with 65 so not that I am desperate for it as well.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

stamang said:


> I mean, I just don't understand the mind-set of you folks. I am sorry to be rude but if you can explain me this- If you did not want to accept the state invitation, why on earth did you even select it? You have no clue fellas how many people out there are desperate for that 5 points. With a 70, it was going to be just a matter if time before you folks would be invited. I mean, people like you hold up the invitations for nothing. That is so lame!
> 
> P.S. Use your head a little. You can always accept the invitation and go ahead with the process. If NSW takes 3 months and you receive 189 invitation before NSW nominates you, gleefully accept 189. If NSW nominates you within a month or so, and you apply for 190 asap, its going to take similar time like 189 for your grant to come in. You people just leave me bewildered at times. If you are not using it, leave the place alone for someone else! I know that everyone in this world wants their chances to be optimized but by putting yourself in the queue and knowing that you won't accept it is just a horrible feeling for those poor people with 55. Btw, I have lodged mine with 65 so not that I am desperate for it as well.


Hi Guys, 

Considering the scenario I would also like to request those who have recieved VISA 190 invite and are going to accept it before Nov 6 invite please withdraw there VISA 189 EOI so that an invite is not wasted because hopes of lot of people depends on this!


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

stamang said:


> I mean, I just don't understand the mind-set of you folks. I am sorry to be rude but if you can explain me this- If you did not want to accept the state invitation, why on earth did you even select it? You have no clue fellas how many people out there are desperate for that 5 points. With a 70, it was going to be just a matter if time before you folks would be invited. I mean, people like you hold up the invitations for nothing. That is so lame!
> 
> P.S. Use your head a little. You can always accept the invitation and go ahead with the process. If NSW takes 3 months and you receive 189 invitation before NSW nominates you, gleefully accept 189. If NSW nominates you within a month or so, and you apply for 190 asap, its going to take similar time like 189 for your grant to come in. You people just leave me bewildered at times. If you are not using it, leave the place alone for someone else! I know that everyone in this world wants their chances to be optimized but by putting yourself in the queue and knowing that you won't accept it is just a horrible feeling for those poor people with 55. Btw, I have lodged mine with 65 so not that I am desperate for it as well.


Hi stagmant! 
Please share your EOI date so that I can add you in the list!


----------



## liloreokid (Oct 4, 2015)

stamang said:


> I mean, I just don't understand the mind-set of you folks. I am sorry to be rude but if you can explain me this- If you did not want to accept the state invitation, why on earth did you even select it? You have no clue fellas how many people out there are desperate for that 5 points. With a 70, it was going to be just a matter if time before you folks would be invited. I mean, people like you hold up the invitations for nothing. That is so lame!
> 
> P.S. Use your head a little. You can always accept the invitation and go ahead with the process. If NSW takes 3 months and you receive 189 invitation before NSW nominates you, gleefully accept 189. If NSW nominates you within a month or so, and you apply for 190 asap, its going to take similar time like 189 for your grant to come in. You people just leave me bewildered at times. If you are not using it, leave the place alone for someone else! I know that everyone in this world wants their chances to be optimized but by putting yourself in the queue and knowing that you won't accept it is just a horrible feeling for those poor people with 55. Btw, I have lodged mine with 65 so not that I am desperate for it as well.


Hello Buddy,

I have a few points to raise and clarify here.

1. I've never said that I'm not going to accept the state nomination, I am simply going to wait all of 1 week to see if I'm invited on the 6th of November round. If not I am going to apply for state sponsorship anyway. If I get invited, I will forfeit the invitation and the SS will lapse. NSW will invite another accountant in their next round to make up for my non acceptance, am I right? On the other hand, if the next round was on the 23rd of November I would be applying for the State sponsorship right now.

2. Selfish though it may be, I am still going to try to get as many points as possible to try to get my invite as soon as possible. The accountant category is extremely competitive this year and there seems to be no shortage of 70 pointers, as such I will do what I can to get ahead of the crowd. It may only be "a matter of time" before I get my invite with 70 points but I do not have the luxury of time and with the unpredictability of invites for accountants this year, I will not leave anything to chance. This is an unpopular and selfish opinion, but unfortunately.. I am willing to do it for my family's future. Sorry guys..

3. A point to clarify, I was under the impression that the process is like so.

i) Invitation from NSW to apply for state sponsorship
ii) Application for state sponsorship (Processing time up to 2 months)
iii) State sponsorship approved, EOI will then be lodged with 75 points, therefore, depending on the circumstances I might have a couple of weeks of extra waiting time before I get an invitation to apply for the 190 visa.

Please correct me if the above is wrong.

Assuming the above is correct, if I were to apply for the SS now, I might have to wait a couple of months for my SS to be approved. Only then will I be able to submit an EOI for the 190 visa and I will still have to wait to be invited. After the invitation to apply for the grant I would go through the same process as a 189 visa before receiving my grant.

This means that even if I apply right now, I would not get a 190 visa faster than I would get a 189 visa if I were invited in the 6th November round. Seeing that the 6th of November is well within the 14 day waiting period to apply for the SS, I thought that I would simply wait and see before applying. I lose nothing and I might be able to save the 300 AUD fee for the SS application if I somehow got invited in the 6th Nov round.


----------



## GDAWG (Sep 17, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> I have a few points to raise and clarify here.
> 
> ...


Mate I haven't applied for the 190 invitation but I totally get where you are coming from its everyone for them selfs you need to do what's best for you with the high competition for accounting it's tough on everyone if anyone is bitching about the invites they just need to improve the points on shut up and wait for their chance 
You have a good day mate 

Cheers


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

I think most of us are frustrated here but we all need to patient.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> I have a few points to raise and clarify here.
> 
> ...



Stop being greedy big fella , 70 pointers will get through SS189, it´s just a matter of time. 

Why on earth apply for 190 ? Did you apply for 489 as well? Please, give me a break.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> I have a few points to raise and clarify here.
> 
> ...


Well just wanted to clear 1 thing for you - the moment NSW invites you, they have used up 1 place out of their 4000. Same goes for 189, there are only 2000 odd more invitations to be issued this FY. I'm not going to preach morality but could you please be kind enough to not waste 1 invitation, by suspending your other EOI the moment you get 1 invite. The scenario for accountants is really bad this FY.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

stamang said:


> I mean, I just don't understand the mind-set of you folks. I am sorry to be rude but if you can explain me this- If you did not want to accept the state invitation, why on earth did you even select it? You have no clue fellas how many people out there are desperate for that 5 points. With a 70, it was going to be just a matter if time before you folks would be invited. I mean, people like you hold up the invitations for nothing. That is so lame!
> 
> P.S. Use your head a little. You can always accept the invitation and go ahead with the process. If NSW takes 3 months and you receive 189 invitation before NSW nominates you, gleefully accept 189. If NSW nominates you within a month or so, and you apply for 190 asap, its going to take similar time like 189 for your grant to come in. You people just leave me bewildered at times. If you are not using it, leave the place alone for someone else! I know that everyone in this world wants their chances to be optimized but by putting yourself in the queue and knowing that you won't accept it is just a horrible feeling for those poor people with 55. Btw, I have lodged mine with 65 so not that I am desperate for it as well.


I understand your frustrations, but this is the way system works. 
Let me first state that there is actually no need to explain my personal choices to anyone, but I am doing so as I sincerely emphatize with other applicants. 

My choice is based on the fact that I would prefer to have the freedom to move to Melbourne or Queensland. And it is a matter of accepting it before 14 days or waiting another 8 days for the 189, if I do not get an invitation by the next allotment I will cancel out my 189 EOI (to benefit you guys) and accept the current 190.

It is not as you claim that "I did not want to accept the 190 in the first place", I have been waiting too, and I had to pay an extra $1000 to extend my previous VISA when it expired which was very painful. I am ecstatic that I have finally received an invite, but I have my personal choices to make.

On an extra note, I was desperate too, had to take the ielts twice and the PTE thrice! To get the 70 points, costing me even more money. Now that I'm in a better position, don't you think that after all I have gone through and paid it is fair that I make choices that would be better for my own life?

Please be understanding to other people's choices, personally, I do not "take up a queue slot" on purpose, I have to make rational choices to be located at my own preference. Further from that I do try to not be in the way of others who need the spot too. It's all relative to each person.


----------



## dennisec (Jul 15, 2015)

liloreokid said:


> Hello Buddy,
> 
> I have a few points to raise and clarify here.
> 
> ...


I believe you can't apply for a 189 if you've already applied for the 190 (after receiving the invite), which is why we're both waiting till next Thursday night.

If we get invited next week on the 189, we will reject the 190, which will free up that space again for 190 applicants. If not we will close out our 189 application which would also free up the space for the 189 applicants.

The system is technically fair, the only difference for each person is the wait.
We just have to be patient.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

*Well, read this carefully then!*



dennisec said:


> I understand your frustrations, but this is the way system works.
> Let me first state that there is actually no need to explain my personal choices to anyone, but I am doing so as I sincerely emphatize with other applicants.
> 
> My choice is based on the fact that I would prefer to have the freedom to move to Melbourne or Queensland. And it is a matter of accepting it before 14 days or waiting another 8 days for the 189, if I do not get an invitation by the next allotment I will cancel out my 189 EOI (to benefit you guys) and accept the current 190.
> ...


So, let me begin by explaining personal choices here. Dude, I used to live in the states and have moved to Australia a few months ago. I applied for a student visa for my wife since I was under the impression that I need to wait two years before I can lodge my EOI. Unsure about this, I came to know that I could post an application under myself. Like you, I took my IELTS first, and with no surprises, one band fell short. I took the PTE and scored a 9 in my first attempt. Although I have a Masters from United States, they assessed my situation as negative and told me to take two classes. I had to register and enroll with CPA and complete two courses. I failed the first one, re-took it and passed. Then, I passed the second one. So, all in all, it took me more than 3 months just to freaking lodge my application. So, we all have a story somehow, do not bring that in here. You have your reservations to say how hard you have worked and so do I.

Now, the point I am trying to make is entirely based on calculations. If you look at how many invitations are being issued every month for 70 pointers, you can roughly come up with a number around 60. Hardly 60-70 a month. This number is not going to change because getting a 70 is not too easy unless you fake your work experience and claim points. So, either way, you will definitely be invited. DIBP is just scaring you folks. Accountants has been pro-rated this year, IT is been like this for the past two years. They can't take accounting off SOL since majority of students that they suck money from come to study accounting. Yes, you might see the slots going down to may be 1500 or 1000 next year. I don't know what makes DIBP issue invitations to only 70 pointers but you will get it. I am just saying that you guys are using up SS for nothing. And, accepting SS does not hurt anyways. NSW still needs to nominate you for a 190 before you can lodge your application for visa. Accepting invitation does not mean you have been nominated. Now, if you are waiting on 189 anyways, you just wasted your chance. NSW only invites once on one EOI. Obviously, you are not going to lodge a second one and drag your date of effect. So, literally, you wasted that for nothing. This is my point. PEACE.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

dennisec said:


> I believe you can't apply for a 189 if you've already applied for the 190 (after receiving the invite), which is why we're both waiting till next Thursday night.
> 
> If we get invited next week on the 189, we will reject the 190, which will free up that space again for 190 applicants. If not we will close out our 189 application which would also free up the space for the 189 applicants.
> 
> ...


There is no point like rejecting 190. You have not even been nominated. Accepting NSW invitation is just accepting the invitation from them. After paying 300, NSW still needs to nominate you. So, if you are invited on Nov 6 round and you let the invitation lapse, which you obviously will, you just took a slot for someone else. This is my point. You folks are under the impression that NSW's invitaion is its nomination. NSW says it takes 3 months to nominate, this is not the case. You can be nominated way sooner. Once they do, you get an email from skill select and if you apply for 190, your EOI is freezed. Until then, you can clearly wait for 189. My point is- if you guys don't want to confine to a state, why would you opt for 190? Anyways,not here to argue or whatever.


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Hi stagmant!
> Please share your EOI date so that I can add you in the list!


EOI- 08/11/2015 65 Points 189, 70 SS 11/10/2015


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a quick note to all parties participating in this thread - a reasonable discussion is fine, but I don't want things getting out of hand. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but visa processing can often be an emotive issue for those involved. I don't want posts to start getting aggressive, and if the conversation does, expect to see posts deleted and infractions issued. 

Consider your posts and how they read, before posting, please.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

stamang said:


> EOI- 08/11/2015 65 Points 189, 70 SS 11/10/2015


Is it 8/10/2015??


----------



## stamang (Oct 10, 2015)

ankit_smart said:


> Is it 8/10/2015??


Yes. Sorry, was a typo!


----------



## Anand11 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Help required*



ankit_smart said:


> Is it 8/10/2015??


Hi,

Can you please tell me on how and where to write foundation(Accounting) course.. to get full assessment.. I have 6+ years of experience


----------

